# Bikes for use with suitcase trailer (Airnimal or Bike Friday)



## bikepacker (20 Nov 2013)

I am interested in either an Airnimal Joey Explore or a Bike Friday that can be used with a suitcase trailer. Both myself and friend are looking for them. Preferably within an hour or two drive from Worcester.

pm or email alan@bikepacker.co.uk if you are thinking of selling such bikes.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Nov 2013)

Nice but expensive .

I saw a guy in the summer who had made a large samsonite suitcase into a trailer for his road bike. It was a good job as well.

Just an idea.

4 Joeys and a bike friday on e Bay at the moment.

Steve


----------



## bikepacker (20 Nov 2013)

I have put an offer on the BF on ebay. The Joeys are not the Explore model which is the best one to put a trailer.


----------

